# My $40 Front Blade



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, I finally got to a point I could remove the mowing deck and attach the front blade to my 170. Removing the deck wasn't quite the piece of cake I thought it would be. The instructions in the manual don't seem enough. Anyway, I got it off and got the blade on.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/170sidewblade.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/170wblade.jpg>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/170frontwblade.jpg>

I took the top off the wood chip pile I had in front and then bladed around my nature trail.

I'm gonna make some adjustments on the lift and then angle the blade and get some more work done.

Almost looks like a "real" tractor...

:furious: :furious: 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good Greg. Now you need to see if your buddies at the dealership have some weights, chains, or some AG tires laying around the bone yard. I just used old car chains on my old Jacobsen 8 HP for some lite duty pushing of dirt. Made a big difference on traction.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

I've already experienced the "need traction device" syndrome. I do have front wheel weights to keep the front end down a bit more for steering, but I have to pull them off, mark and drill...(ouch!) then mount them.

Gonna put the word out to my dealer to keep a look out for rear weights/chains or Ags for the 160-185 series.

With a 5 speed, you can get busy working the blade on a pile. 

:furious: 

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For $40, you got a great deal! Looks good and should be useful. Just don't start thinking it is a bulldozer, because the hydro and rear axle are not up to digging out a basement or bomb shelter.

Hey! If I remember right, this was the tractor you got for next to nothing, right? And a $40 blade, too! You must be living right! Have fun!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,

The blade, and frame, are in great shape. Just a bit of surface rust on the front of the blade, which will be off soon, I hope. It would be very easy to restore but I have too much work to do right now.

The 170 is a 5 speed, the 175 is the Hydro. Bulldozer? Hmmmmmm. :truth: :truth: 

The Tractor, and front weights, was $45. So with the blade, and some maintenance parts, I have about $100 invested. :thumbsup: 

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow greg nice... 100$ ill offer you double for it right now.. no questions asked...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

:furious: :furious: :furious: 

Shipping literally across the country would eat you alive!!!!

:money: :money: :money: :money: 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Mark,
> With a 5 speed, you can get busy working the blade on a pile.
> 
> ...


I had 3 forward and 1 reverse on the old Jake. After hitting a stone and finding out how quick you come to a stop, I stayed in first after that. When your eyeballs vibrate, you know that can't be good for us or the tractor. :dazed: 

:furious: 
Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Yep, even a small rock, half buried, can do that. I also stay in first. Went out today and "dozed" the trail. First time the "cut" seemed unbalanced, second time better, and the 3rd started looking good. 

I'm anxious to get started dumping wood chips on the trail and then "leveling" it out with the blade. 

How did you have the "skids" set. I have a feeling mine are too far out so the blade doesn't dig as much. 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The old blade I have barely has skids on it. It is an L-shaped steel bracket about 3" wide and maybe 4" long. Two stove bolts per skid hold them on. They have slots for the bolts to slide in for adjustment. I had them set even to just a hair below the bottom of the blade. It always had a tendency to go too deep. One reason was the rope pully system instead of direct linkage to the PTO lift I had rigged to raise and lower it. Thinking about it now, putting on bigger skids may have solved the problem. I've been meaning to take a picture of it and post. I think it may have been homemade. The guy I bought it from had a Wheelhorse and the blade is red but the construction looks too crude to be factory unless it is real old. I'd like to be able to put it on the Deere Lt150. It looks like a major rework including welding to do it though. For my use a buckets worth of bolts might work. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

The skids are even smaller, I think. You can see them in the first pic. Only about 1 - 1 1/2 inch wide and maybe 6 inches long, curved. The place they fit into has 2 holes for adjusting "in and out" and is held in with pins and spring clips. 

Would like to see pics of yours. 

Greg


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

There was a photo on weekendfreedommachines.org where a member there took off the skids and added caster wheels instead. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Greg,
My blade measures 40" wide X 17" tall. It was cloudy and getting a little late but I think these will show up OK.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/SnoBlade2.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/SnoBlade1.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/SnoBlade3.jpg">

As you can see it is a heavy blade. In order to swivel it you have to pull a bolt which also holds a brace to the bottom of the blade. The connection arms are at the level of the plastic bumper and grill on the LT150. Ideally the swivel and connection arms need to be several inches lower like yours. Old_Nodaker put wheels on his blower. My concern on the plow would be the dirt gumming them up if it was wet. The bigger the wheels the better they would work I suppose.

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a picture of Old_Nodakers wheels on his blower. 
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=4879 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

That is one heavy duty looking blade. I think if you could adjust the skids more, they would work well..better than wheels, IMO.

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Part of the problem was with the Jake and still is with the LT150, not enough tractor to push it. Hard to turn down a $20 blade though. You know how it is. :money:  

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

It still will not do the work of my Kubota with the FEL. But in tight areas that blade would be the cat meow.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *It still will not do the work of my Kubota with the FEL. But in tight areas that blade would be the cat meow. *


I'll trade you one blade for Kubota. Heck, I might even make a vacation of it and bring it to your home. I'd like to see Washington sometime. Might even stop on the way and bug Greg for some freebies. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Any time, Mark.

Would like to show you around. The PNW is a beautiful area. Do any fishing? Just remember all the rain we get...all the time...right, Michael?

Greg
Chairman, Redmond chapter
Lesser Washington Society


----------

